
What is SPDY? - superchink
http://lincolnloop.com/blog/2012/jul/12/what-is-spdy/
======
MikeCapone
Warning: Slightly off-topic

If Gabriel Weinberg is reading this: Is DuckDuckGo planning to support SPDY?
Seems like it would be a perfect fit, since you are sending everything over
SSL anyway and latency is a priority.

------
halayli
What is SPDY? read the spec:

[http://dev.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-protocol/spdy-protocol-
dra...](http://dev.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-protocol/spdy-protocol-draft3)

I don't see the point of over explaining the spec. The spec is straightforward
and simple to read.

~~~
timc3
Exactly, it just seemed like linkbait to me apart from lincolnloop usually
write good articles

